
This trial claimed to show a 4 and 5-day week are equally productive. It didn't. - robertwiblin
https://docs.google.com/document/d/15q3hdJI2SxDBcOsn2Cqk8bMgLRDV-mP3R5UOrhms5Bc/edit
======
logifail
> the media totally failed (...)

This is the one part that _doesn 't_ surprise me in the least!

------
smt88
This is an incredibly weird and mobile-unfriendly way to publish an article...

~~~
robertwiblin
Sorry, I'll get a Medium account and post it there.

